# Data help



## scotty11x (Feb 3, 2012)

So I'm still new to this whole smart phone thing, I'm in an area with 4g and usually always somewhere with wifi. (data is needed to download a mms tho), So if my data is off i dont get the picture to download and it doesnt ring on me. So i look at my phone later and see i had a message waiting for me.. I would leave my data on all day but wouldnt that kill my battery?
Any advise on how to be able to still always recieve pictures and not kill my battery?
Also, does wifi take preference over 4g when surfing the net/ facebook. Like if im at school using the wifi with my data still on, will my phone know to use wifi and not rack up my data usage??

THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

WiFi is always used before mobile data whenever you have a WiFi connection running. If you leave your WiFi on constantly, it will scan at regular intervals and let you know if there are any hotspots in range by default, but that will affect battery life a bit since its has the WiFi radio working for short periods but the other two radios are still running as well.
Current Verizon 4G phones use two separate radios, one for 4GLTE and one for 3G and phone calls. When you connect to WiFi, these radios go into a low power state, so they are ready whenever you disable the WiFi or move out of its range, but are not chewing through your battery either. 
If you are concerned about battery, one way of extending your charge is to change to "CDMA Only" in your network settings, as this will shut off the 4G radio completely. The 3G radio always runs as a backup (even while 4G is running) and because that radio also handles your voice calls/sms.
I have never had any issues with downloading mms messages over WiFi. I usually get an alert, an the option to download the message.

Hope this helps, and enjoy your new phone!


----------

